# MRC decoder giving my a pain in the ..



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I've got an XL systems decoder (Manufacturer for MRC).
Was working good, and I was fooling around with the settings for back EMF speed control.
Changing them on program track, going back on the MAIN, running a train forward- backward- fast-slow.
I'm using JMRI, decoder pro with an Arduino and motor shield.

The loco, Athearn F7 stopped running in reverse!

Figured I needed to reprogram, but.

Decoder pro giving me an error 308, No acknowledge from locomotive .
Tried the single CV writing, same error.
Tried another locomotive on the program track, and decoder pro finds everything on that loco.
Checked for F7 decoder connection to rails, and any obvious short but did not find any. (Opened it up)

Is the decoder trash now?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Maybe... and this kind of confirms that MRC still hasn't gotten it's arms around making quality decoders (unless this is an older model).

Try setting CV8 to a value of 8. This restores factory defaults. May not work, since your system doesn't sound like it wants to talk to the decoder, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

Just an update, nothing I tried could get the decoder to respond; programming on main, programming on program track, single CV writing. Switching to Digitrax.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I use non-sound decoders from Digitrax, NCE, and TCS, with uniformly excellent results. I have not had a good experience from decoders sold by Bachmann, and I don't recommend an MRC-branded one (despite being a huge fan of their DCC systems).


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Try eliminating decoder Pro and any other 'middleman' you are using and try using straight DCC as see if you get a responce.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

decoder Pro is not a 'middleman" as I see it. It is the controller for the Arduino which cannot run without the PC connected to it.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You have no pain Jane direct DCC control then?


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I pulled out the XL and put in Digitrax. Running a consist now.
Sound in the Bachmann F7B, SDXH166D 
Plain decoder in the Athearn F7A, DZ123


----------

